# Let's see your tattoos!



## Mike Davis

Come on folks....I know i am not the only one here sporting some body art..Lets see what you got! I will get pics up as soon as i get some taken.


----------



## Chef Niloc

I put this one up the other day for the "worst cut/ burn" thread, but it works here too


----------



## Dave Martell

I'm surprised more people haven't answered this thread because I know that half of the membership is likely inked.

Myself, I'm probably the most into ink person that has only one tattoo that you'll ever meet. I've been reading about and visiting shops for as long as I can remember but a lack of funds and never being able to make up my mind and commit to a design has held me back from covering myself. 

My one tat is a left arm eagle received in Kings Lynn, UK by a visiting artist back in around 1986 or so. It was flash that was added onto free hand. I have pictures of it when it was new but no digital images to share here. Taking a picture of it today isn't doing it any justice.

I have a couple of ideas floating around my head for tats that I want today but the money thing never seems to escape me as a problem.


----------



## Eamon Burke

:yeahthat:

I have been very into tattoos for a long time, I have a buddy that is an artist now(apprenticing for a few years anyways). I have plans to get my right upper arm covered like an illuminated Bible, but haven't found the money/artist to do it. I've got an ichthys fish on my right wrist.

My wife, however, leverages more money for ink. She has 5, about to get her 6th.


----------



## Dave Martell

The money issue gets bigger and bigger the more you get into tats because you quickly start upsizing your ideas as you realize that it's better to put the $$ into a bigger piece than stamps.


----------



## Kyle

I'm 26 with zero tattoos. I've always liked them, but part of me thinks I made it this long without them I don't know any now. But I still really want one and if I get started I'm leaning towards a diagram of the primal cuts of pork.


----------



## add

Kyle said:


> *I'm 26 with zero tattoos*. I've always liked them, but part of me thinks I made it this long without them I don't know any now. But I still really want one and if I get started I'm leaning towards a diagram of the primal cuts of pork.



_*Hori Smoku Sailor Jerry*_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHjebTottiw

Great film documentary that I actually checked out at the local library.
It shows a lot of the early history and characters that made up the burgeoning US tattoo industry. Also, pays great homage to the Japanese artists's influence. 

FWIW, a bit raunchy... but an excellent watch.

Near the end of the movie one of the subjects remarks how tattooing, piercing, has historically been an underground anti-establishment endeavor. Taboo.
Now, he surmises it has become so common place and overexposed to even children in our society, that the next expression of rebellion/individualism may be ink free skin...


----------



## Mike Davis

I totally agree with the mainstream thing..Tattoo's have become the next cool, in thing. I enjoyed doing this much better when it was more underground. I don't think the television programs are helping either...Talk about over dramatized bullcrap... I think i am sitting around the 20ish area...But most are not visible, Yet  I have plans for a pirate ship/creepy horizon background, finishing my sleeves and then portraits of my kids. I have never been into it for the "cool" factor, i love the art, and i am pretty good at it, all the drama can stay on tv lol. Dave...I will work out a trade with you


----------



## Eamon Burke

Mike Davis said:


> I totally agree with the mainstream thing..Tattoo's have become the next cool, in thing. I enjoyed doing this much better when it was more underground. I don't think the television programs are helping either...Talk about over dramatized bullcrap... I think i am sitting around the 20ish area...But most are not visible, Yet  I have plans for a pirate ship/creepy horizon background, finishing my sleeves and then portraits of my kids. I have never been into it for the "cool" factor, i love the art, and i am pretty good at it, all the drama can stay on tv lol. Dave...I will work out a trade with you


 
I think it's cool with me if Tattoos are no longer counter-culture. You can still work and be treated like a human being and adorn your body as you see fit.

Trying to explain to an old-school(read: stubborn) Texan that tattoos are functionally the same as clothing that you commit to wearing every single day, but he couldn't see it that way. I am glad more people do.


----------



## Dave Martell

Mike Davis said:


> Dave...I will work out a trade with you




Don't even joke about this unless you mean it!


----------



## Delbert Ealy

Dave,
Mike isn't joking, he is very willing to trade skills and having seen some of his work it will be worth it. However if you come to michigan and don't schedule a day or two up with me, you will be in deep doooo.
Del


----------



## Dave Martell

I hear ya Del!


----------



## Mike Davis

Ok i will show off a few that i DID...not have..



100% freehand, 6 hours



Ha! loved this one


----------



## Dave Martell

Mike, show that skull on the head one.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

I love the milling machine tatoo!!! Not enough to get one for myself, but love nonetheless.


----------



## Mike Davis

Here is a couple of them for you


----------



## Dave Martell

I love the skull. If I only had the balls.


----------



## Eamon Burke

Sheet mike! Nice work


----------



## Mike Davis

Thanks guys  I will post some other cool stuff later


----------



## kalaeb

Dang fine work Mike!


----------



## Hattorichop

[/IMG]

My girlfriend took this photo at the lake this summer. i have three more mermaids also in that tattoo.


----------



## Josh




----------



## SpikeC

Hattorichop said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> My girlfriend took this photo at the lake this summer. i have three more mermaids also in that tattoo.


 
She looks a little cranky......


----------



## add

Mike Davis said:


> Ok i will show off a few that i DID...not have..
> 
> 
> 
> 100% freehand, 6 hours



Somebody haz sum mad skilz.... *!!!*
...through the eyes and nose triangle, with a touch of asymmetry.

Tremendous stuff Mike. :thumbsup:


----------



## add

Hattorichop said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> My girlfriend took this photo *at the lake* this summer. i have three more mermaids also in that tattoo.



Great tat & pic.

Northern MN or WI perhaps?


----------



## jm2hill

If I ever get around to it. this will be the one and only for me:


----------



## tk59

I'm not a tattoo guy but you've got some skillz, Mike!


----------



## TamanegiKin

Started this on my forearm a few months back, the fish and lotus still need color.
I'll get it finished hopefully in December and then start on the upper arm.














Sorry for the crappy pics.


----------



## ecchef

Mike Davis said:


> Ok i will show off a few that i DID...not have..



I love the old styles. 

My grandfather had a crapload of these that he got somewhere in the 'Orient' when he was in the Navy between the wars.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Dave Martell said:


> I love the skull. If I only had the balls.


 
You certainly have the real estate for one!


----------



## Dave Martell

JohnnyChance said:


> You certainly have the real estate for one!




What are you trying to say? I'm bald, got a big head, what?


----------



## HHH Knives

LMAO!!! you guys are too funny!! 


Heres one I had done a few years back of a fighter I made.  I plan on adding a half open folder to the inside of my bicep. ? and finishing the sleeve. My entire back is also one BIG tattoo. more then 80 hrs of ink to complete. Ill try and get a good pics and post it up!!


----------



## Hattorichop

add said:


> Great tat & pic.
> 
> Northern MN or WI perhaps?


 
Haliburton Ontario!


----------



## JohnnyChance

Dave Martell said:


> What are you trying to say? I'm bald, got a big head, what?


 
Yes.......and yes. :razz:


----------



## mr drinky

I have no ink as certain government work forbids it. 

But Barbie now has some ink. http://www.startribune.com/lifestyle/133246833.html

k.


----------



## Dave Martell

mr drinky said:


> But Barbie now has some ink. http://www.startribune.com/lifestyle/133246833.html
> 
> k.



Slut!


----------



## stevenStefano

I've been thinking of getting a tattoo probably since I was about 15 (25 now) but never did, even though for about the last 5 years I've had exactly the same idea for what I would get. I train Brazilian Ju Jitsu and pretty much everyone has loads of tattoos and I think that makes me want one more. The thing is, the thing I think I want is in Kanji and I've never had it confirmed 100% it's what I think it says


----------



## SpikeC

Post it here and you will find out!


----------



## Mike Davis

A few new ones i did saturday.








Sorry for the crappy pictures, they came from my cell phone.


----------



## Salty dog

I've always been a proponent of virgin skin. Although I knew I'd get one sooner or later. Another bucket list thing I guess. Then it comes down to what the hell do you put permenently on your body? Women come and go, dogs come and go. 

I'll always have my daughter. BTW, congrats Mike.


----------



## tk59

Nice. If I got one, I'd do the same thing.


----------



## sachem allison

what put Salty;s daughters name on your arm?


----------



## tk59

What's wrong with that? Have you ever seen her?


----------



## sachem allison

I never talk about anybody's daughter when they have more guns and knives then I do.


----------



## tk59

Hmm. You have a point there...


----------



## tkern

Work in progress


----------



## Adagimp

Pic just after I got mine about 4 years back.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

tkern said:


> Work in progress



Wow. That's wild. Really cool.


----------



## Chef Niloc

tkern said:


> Work in progress



Like the work, were did you get it done?


----------



## Chef Niloc

I posted it in another thread but my last one is a ring inspired by Dels work.


----------



## tkern

Chef Niloc said:


> Like the work, were did you get it done?



Fat Ram's in Jamaica Plain, MA. Justin Kopec.


----------



## Mike Davis

I know the Fat Ram's guys...Well i know of them anyway. Worked a few shows with them. Salty, very nice, clean work,,,Still say i get to do the next one  Colin...Finger's feel great huh? I have my left hand/fingers done...sucked pretty good. I was hoping that some more people would post in here...I have some new ones that i did that i want to post...Wish i had some new work on me...too busy and broke to get tattooed lol.


----------



## tkern

more detail


----------



## Lucretia

Two problems I have with them--some are stunningly beautiful, but some just....aren't. With my luck I'd catch the artist on an off day and be stuck with something I hated. The most beautiful tattoo I've ever seen made me think about one--then I met someone with one by the same artist that just didn't look good at all.

Second-don't know if this is still the case, but it used to be if you had tattoos you couldn't be an organ donor. Worth checking out if you're getting ink and considering leaving someone replacement parts. (I have a frankenknee--organ donors are the BEST!)

Starting to get old lady thinning of the hair--if it gets too bad, I might get a garland of flowers or something and shave it off all together.


----------



## DwarvenChef

Time and money... really need to finish my arms so I can get on to other projects...


----------



## Chef Niloc

Mike Davis said:


> I know the Fat Ram's guys...Well i know of them anyway. Worked a few shows with them. Salty, very nice, clean work,,,Still say i get to do the next one  Colin...Finger's feel great huh? I have my left hand/fingers done...sucked pretty good. I was hoping that some more people would post in here...I have some new ones that i did that i want to post...Wish i had some new work on me...too busy and broke to get tattooed lol.



Elbow much worse, I'd give up government intel over that again. Come to NY I got a chest, shoulder and back piece I need done.


----------



## sudsy9977

At thanksgiving my grandma said something about getting a tattoo....she is gonna be 90 in July.....i told her if she got one i wold get one to match at the same time.....i asked her what she wanted and she said she wanted a 90 tatooed .....i think it'd be awesome to get a matching tat with my grandma......any ideas on like a stylized 90 or another idea?.....it'd have to be something small for nanny.....i don't know how much pain a 90 yea old can take.....Ryan


----------



## Mike Davis

Give me a little while, i will happily sketch a few things up for you  Awesome story  Colin, i will let you know as soon as i get oout to NY, been meaning to do a show there


----------



## sachem allison

Mike Davis said:


> Give me a little while, i will happily sketch a few things up for you  Awesome story  Colin, i will let you know as soon as i get oout to NY, been meaning to do a show there


I need one too!


----------



## Chef Niloc

Mike Davis said:


> Give me a little while, i will happily sketch a few things up for you  Awesome story  Colin, i will let you know as soon as i get oout to NY, been meaning to do a show there



You know The resturant I own is a hotel :idea2:


----------



## tkern

Are you implying a room set aside for tattooing purposes? ... perhaps catered tattoo sessions? I'll do the 3 hr drive up to NY in a heartbeat.


----------



## ecchef

Damn...I need some cover-up work, but I ain't too sure about the meat grinders over here.


----------



## Chef Niloc

tkern said:


> Are you implying a room set aside for tattooing purposes? ... perhaps catered tattoo sessions? I'll do the 3 hr drive up to NY in a heartbeat.



No I was thinking if he came to me it would be easer then me going to him. But catered tattoo sessions does sound like a great idea.


----------



## Dave Martell

Road trip!


----------



## Still-edo

I didn't want a typical koi. Took a while to decide on this one. ( looks like a bass in this pic but I promise in person it's a koi)


----------



## hax9215

Great. I just e-mailed Watanabe about a Koi on a kiritsaku, and have been giving thought to getting a Dremel and engraving my owm mermaid on my cleaver!!! I ought to take a photo of my Hax 1% ink and post it!!! Don,t get me wrong, ya'lls tats are cool,but I dont know if I want the same images cuttig into my food now!!! :shocked3:

Hax CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## Mike Davis

Chef Niloc said:


> No I was thinking if he came to me it would be easer then me going to him. But catered tattoo sessions does sound like a great idea.



Damn...Now you have me thinking...Dave will have to drive over also, so i can tattoo his bean  I think i might contact you say early spring and maybe we can really set something up


----------



## Mike Davis

Figured i would share my latest. Everyone wants a welding instructor like this


----------



## ejd53

Mike Davis said:


> Figured i would share my latest. Everyone wants a welding instructor like this



+1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6...:eek2:


----------



## Gator

I'd consider, if they were not permanent. What if I don't like it anymore. Besides, skin changes, colors change, etc... Nah.. Not for me. I've seen folks blow very substantial amount of hard earned moneys and pain to get rid of them...


----------



## Salty dog

Mike Davis said:


> Figured i would share my latest. Everyone wants a welding instructor like this



Who puts that on their arm? Or where ever?


----------



## Lucretia

OW! Sparks, SPARKS, OW! That looks worse than frying bacon nekkid.


----------



## Still-edo

That is one epic tattoo!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Your wife must be one understanding woman Mike!


----------



## Mike Davis

Ha! It is not on me, it is one i did on a client yesterday. It is on his left arm, elbow to top of shoulder. We are doing a fabrication/cars/pinup sleeve on him. Will have a new one to show on this guy in a few weeks. I am pretty happy with how this one turned out  Here soon, i will gets pics of some of the paintings i am currently working on.


----------



## mr drinky

I don't have a tattoo, but I've always wondered if anyone has knife tattoos. 

k.


----------



## DarrenSwerid

This is my collection of ink on my right arm. I have incorporated two of my favorite things, SCUBA diving and the Simpsons. Each fish has been on the Simpsons and each fish is a place I have gone SCUBA diving. Minus the U of C cowfish. I got that one for my long struggle trying to get my Degree. I have two more planned and getting them inked on April 2. Looking forward to i





#1 Blinky as a SCUBA diving flag





#2 Canadian Fighting Hellfish





#3 Cuban Squid





#4 Grand Cayman Stingray





#5 Hungarian Shark





#5 Hungarian Shark





#5 Hungarian Shark





#6 University of Calgary Cowfish


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Pretty clever.


----------



## mr drinky

I love the three-eyed Simpsons fish.

k.


----------



## Rottman

mr drinky said:


> I don't have a tattoo, but I've always wondered if anyone has knife tattoos.


Do swords count?


----------



## tk59

Rottman said:


> Do swords count?


Put up a pic and we can decide.


----------



## Rottman

No pics existing, but the motif of the four angels was used around the forearm


----------



## tk59

I think that might be acceptable. Pics or it didn't happen?


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

tk59 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen?



+1


----------



## HHH Knives

Who's got your back?


----------



## Mike Davis

Nice Randy!!! Geez...about time


----------



## add

Rottman said:


> No pics existing, but the motif of the four angels was used around the forearm View attachment 4584


This just looks real intriguing. 

Rottman, if not too invasive, could you post a pic of the finished work on your arm ?

At your convenience of couse... I am a patient guy.


----------



## mr drinky

Mike Davis said:


> Nice Randy!!! Geez...about time




Don't you mean Geezus 

k.


----------



## PierreRodrigue

Randy. Is that a side by side in the mounted deer's rack on the wall?


----------



## add

HHH Knives said:


> Who's got your back?




EPIC Randy !

Thank you for sharing... :cool2:


----------



## tk59

HHH Knives said:


> Who's got your back?


Wow. I'm speechless.


----------



## Rottman

add said:


> This just looks real intriguing.
> 
> Rottman, if not too invasive, could you post a pic of the finished work on your arm ?
> 
> At your convenience of couse... I am a patient guy.



It's not easy to photograph your own arm... I won't try to do that with my back...


----------



## stevenStefano

Rottman said:


> It's not easy to photograph your own arm... I won't try to do that with my back...
> View attachment 4845



That is awesome. I can see the part of the picture it recreates. How far up your arm does it go? Where did the original come from? Those types of drawings/paintings look awesome but they are hard to find or else I don't know what to look for


----------



## add

stevenStefano said:


> That is awesome. I can see the part of the picture it recreates. How far up your arm does it go? Where did the original come from? Those types of drawings/paintings look awesome but they are hard to find or else I don't know what to look for




Yes Rottman, thank you for the pic.

Great tat! 

So it does wrap around more than 180 degrees on the arm?


----------



## Rottman

The group of four angles wraps 360 degree around the arm.

Steven, the original is a woodcut by Albrecht Dürer from a series of 15 illustrations of the Apocalypse / Revelation published shortly before 1500.


----------



## VoodooMajik

Hattorichop said:


> Haliburton Ontario!



My Home town!!


----------



## SpikeC

Love that Durer work.


----------



## mr drinky

SpikeC said:


> Love that Durer work.



I was trying to put my finger on the work. Thanks. I should have figured a German would put an Albrecht Durer tattoo on his body. Everybody does. 

k.


----------



## Rottman

It was more the content than the nationality of the artist....

Btw Steven, here's a 400+ page volume from 1913 with reproductions of Durer's work available to read online.


----------



## stevenStefano

Thanks for the link Tilman. I have seen a few more of his work and it is very interesting, I have seen a lot of artwork of the same type but it is from present day, probably inspired by such carvings. Seeing the originals that are centuries old is very cool


----------



## add

add said:


> _*Hori Smoku Sailor Jerry*_
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHjebTottiw
> 
> Great film documentary that I actually checked out at the local library.
> It shows a lot of the early history and characters that made up the burgeoning US tattoo industry. Also, pays great homage to the Japanese artists's influence.
> 
> FWIW, a bit raunchy... but an excellent watch.
> 
> Near the end of the movie one of the subjects remarks how tattooing, piercing, has historically been an underground anti-establishment endeavor. Taboo.
> Now, he surmises it has become so common place and overexposed to even children in our society, that the next expression of rebellion/individualism may be ink free skin...



So, no else here has seen this then?

Perhaps Netflix or something?

Seems a decent primer on western tat history and Japanese influence on such...


----------



## tk59

Rottman said:


> It's not easy to photograph your own arm... I won't try to do that with my back...


:coolsign:


----------



## knyfeknerd

Johnny.B.Good just asked so I'll show.
https://plus.google.com/photos/110038005065119739797/albums/5723622852789471537
This is the day I got it 15 years ago. The others are way faded. It's touch up time, but it's more knife time than anything else......You understand.
https://plus.google.com/photos/110038005065119739797/photo/5723637409251477618
https://plus.google.com/photos/110038005065119739797/photo/5723637653451983634
My wife made me stop before I got an Ewok village in my back hair


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

That was fast, but links don't work for me...


----------



## Crothcipt

me either. you have them on a private setting?


----------



## knyfeknerd

Johnny.B.Good said:


> That was fast, but links don't work for me...



I am obviously inept at posting photos. First imageshack, this last fail was picasa, now I'm trying photobucket..............3rd time's a



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

I guess you _are _a Star Wars fan.


----------



## DarrenSwerid

Just these two done today. I hope the American members here approve of #7. 





#7 - USA Dolphin





#8 - Bonaire Lionfish


----------



## sachem allison

Chili peppers, representing the seven deadly sins. sins are like chili you never know how hot it's going to be until you try one. The other one is a Tlingit spirit bear swallowing a malevolent being. I designed both of them, the bear 18 years ago and the chili peppers about 12 years ago after one hell of a bender, 6-10oz manhattans, 1 bottle large black sambuca, 1 bottle patron anejo, 1 bottle jameson, 1 bottle belvedere, 6 citrus presses and about 10 beers in a 24 hour period. I may have died once in that time. Us Indians can put away the booze and this was just my share. Room service bill came in when I checked out , they said I ordered all of this booze and nobody came to visit me. apparently,I drank it all solo. I woke up, decided I wanted a tattoo to celebrate my survival and I was stone cold sober when I walked into the parlor, I drew the tattoo and fell asleep while they were working on me. I didn't touch another drink for almost nine years. I might have a few drinks every couple of months, but I don't drink my daily 2 bottles of tequila and scotch anymore.lol


----------



## knyfeknerd

sachem allison said:


> Chili peppers, representing the seven deadly sins. sins are like chili you never know how hot it's going to be until you try one. The other one is a Tlingit spirit bear swallowing a malevolent being. I designed both of them, the bear 18 years ago and the chili peppers about 12 years ago after one hell of a bender, 6-10oz manhattans, 1 bottle large black sambuca, 1 bottle patron anejo, 1 bottle jameson, 1 bottle belvedere, 6 citrus presses and about 10 beers in a 24 hour period. I may have died once in that time. Us Indians can put away the booze and this was just my share. Room service bill came in when I checked out , they said I ordered all of this booze and nobody came to visit me. apparently,I drank it all solo. I woke up, decided I wanted a tattoo to celebrate my survival and I was stone cold sober when I walked into the parlor, I drew the tattoo and fell asleep while they were working on me. I didn't touch another drink for almost nine years. I might have a few drinks every couple of months, but I don't drink my daily 2 bottles of tequila and scotch anymore.lol



Damn son, I'd love to buy you a drink some day, but I can't afford a bar tab like that! Unlike most people, at least you've got something to show for it.


----------



## mr drinky

Here's the tattoo I want. 

k.

P.S. I actually don't care for her tattoos that much


----------



## ajhuff

My kind of girl!

-AJ


----------



## Hattorichop

VoodooMajik said:


> My Home town!!



No way!

That photo was taken at the wolf conservatory (Lake Macdonald), we try to do a camping trip there every summer.


----------



## Salty dog

Salty dog said:


> I've always been a proponent of virgin skin. Although I knew I'd get one sooner or later. Another bucket list thing I guess. Then it comes down to what the hell do you put permenently on your body? Women come and go, dogs come and go.
> 
> I'll always have my daughter. BTW, congrats Mike.



Had some more work done.


----------



## sachem allison

mr drinky said:


> Here's the tattoo I want.
> 
> k.
> 
> P.S. I actually don't care for her tattoos that much


she's got tattoos


----------



## Mike Davis

Nice Salty!!! I still lay claim to your next one


----------



## Korin_Mari

knyfeknerd said:


> I am obviously inept at posting photos. First imageshack, this last fail was picasa, now I'm trying photobucket..............3rd time's a
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]




Ahhh thats AMAZING!


----------



## VoodooMajik

Hope this doesn't offend anyone. Zombie Jesus!


----------



## VoodooMajik

Couple more. Sorry for the poor quality pictures


----------



## Mike Davis

Funny to see you post the hammer Voodoo lol, i was uploading this pic and stepped away for a second to get some food.




Little bit of a different take on it.


----------



## Salty dog

Mike Davis said:


> Nice Salty!!! I still lay claim to your next one



I'll call you on that this summer.

Ferry ride.


----------



## Deckhand

Interesting Andrew Zimmern tattoo.

http://instagr.am/p/L6ApsJoK1M/

he got a Kramer knife tattoo. Looks cool.


----------

